# Sexy Dress UP - guys opinon needed



## kittiebee (Jan 11, 2014)

ok gentlemen, and please be gentleman like... i want advise on sexy dress up...

i had a tough time with a man who wanted to change me, didn't appreciate my sexy curvy body... 5ft 11, 36 C, 36inch legs - seriously it took a rather random discussion on lovehoney's community forum for me to feel sexy enough to Skype him this evening - great results so invested in some lingerie for the next time i see him which is Tuesday (although after the Skype he is trying to finish business meetings early lol)

six months ago I met my husband to be, who loves and adores me for me with all my curves  

I want to be more sexy for him... I know he would love to see me in some sexy fun outfit... I have the outfit...

but what do you expect as blokes... do I just say ravish me.. leave him instructions in a box outside the house

what would you want  i want to blow his mind... i can look all day on cosmo and other women sites, i want to know a very honest male opinion on what you guys wants


----------



## kittiebee (Jan 11, 2014)

oh i missed this is just sexy underwear, although red and tight with black stockings... i want to get him something more naughty for valentines day... 

and as before please be gentleman like.. thanking in advance


----------



## kittiebee (Jan 11, 2014)

he needs no prodding... I just want to make him amazing for him


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want to be amazing for him, you already are. If you show up in the outfit you described, you won't need to give him any commands or leave any detailed instructions. The tiger knows what to do with steak.


----------



## kittiebee (Jan 11, 2014)

really that's all we need to do


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Every guy is different. It would be hard to know what really trips his trigger for us. If you can get inside his head a little and figure out what his best fantasies are you could role play them for him. I know I would love that but you have to get into character to make that work. It would be fun be someone else for a short while.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

As was discussed here on another thread supreme sexual confidence is probably more sexy than anything else. It's all about confidence and enthusiasm.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Dress up like that, smile, show it off and get close. That's all it takes for me. 

None of that hiding under covers stuff. Confidance. Like it's said "Bring it"


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

A little dirty talk when he walks in wouldn't hurt, but I agree - he should get the picture and figure out where to go from there when he sees you.


----------



## mxpx4182 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have some music playing in the background. What kind of music does he like? I think dirty talk is an awesome idea. Just google it or youtube it and you'll probably find some good ideas on what to say.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

kittiebee said:


> ok gentlemen, and please be gentleman like... i want advise on sexy dress up...
> 
> i had a tough time with a man who wanted to change me, didn't appreciate my sexy curvy body... 5ft 11, 36 C, 36inch legs - seriously it took a rather random discussion on lovehoney's community forum for me to feel sexy enough to Skype him this evening - great results so invested in some lingerie for the next time i see him which is Tuesday (although after the Skype he is trying to finish business meetings early lol)
> 
> ...


Lingerie - meh!

Lace, stockings and suspenders and fancy heels - better!

Leather/PVC - best!

Corsets... dribble!


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

We're not far from having 30 anniversaries... and of those 30, many I can't really remember... except one stands out big time...

She met me at the door, with the kids gone, cooking buck naked except for a small apron and we had dinner shortly after I got home from work and showered. 

It's not the costume, honey, it's the state of mind that matters most


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

:iagree:


Attitude counts, always.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> If you want to be amazing for him, you already are. If you show up in the outfit you described, you won't need to give him any commands or leave any detailed instructions. *The tiger knows what to do with steak*.


 :lol:

Now that's just marvelous!!!!! If your man loves you, honey, it won't matter even a little bit what you're wearing (or NOT wearing ) you'll be the apple of his eye. Have fun! :smthumbup:


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of dressing up. Simple is very sexy to me

White camisole top, no bra, with thong panties is SEXY to me!

But if I had to pick an outfit it would be her dressing up as a nurse


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

kittiebee said:


> really that's all we need to do


The GREATEST thing a woman can give a man sexually is interest, desire & communication on how to please you and we're good.

If a woman shows a man she digs him and finds him attractive. If she shows that she desires him sexually. We're good to go!!

The communication part is the icing on the cake, because men WANT to create fireworks for a woman who gives us the above 2.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

French maid always did it for me.

Some playful RP added to the mix (WF)

I laughed my butt off when I saw this commercial back in the day.


----------



## Willdo (Jan 16, 2014)

This is my opinion. I believe you done the dressing up part and now you're asking what you can do to blow his socks off. 

To get any guy excited is to like sex and express that while in the activity or before. Like your body just as much as he does. Don't be afraid to touch yourself and please yourself. 

Don't be afraid to ask your man to do things for you. Men love a woman who will ask for their clit to be sucked on before penetration. 

Show off your body, men are visual creatures. Play with your self while he sits in the chair. Pick out foreign objects to insert into your V. Get into it and don't be shy. Show him and tell him what you are doing. While he sits in chair, I'm sure he be hard and probably wanking, position your V right above him or close to him, tell him not to touch, rub your clit and insert your fingers and put them in your mouth. Do it again and now put them into his mouth. 

To cut it short. Enjoy it and he'll enjoy it. Do what ever turns you on. Get kinky if you're kinky.


----------

